# who killed ar-zarkawi?



## Panzerfaust (Jun 9, 2006)

hi all,
if the name is correct(i'm thinking to the terrorist who was killed yesterday)someone of you know the name of the two pilot of the two F-16 who bombed the house of ar-zarkawi?

thank you in advance



and sorry for my awfull english


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 9, 2006)

Its none of ur business who the F-16 pilots were.... 2 guys doing thier job is all any of us need to know.....


----------



## plan_D (Jun 9, 2006)

The United States Air Force killed him. End of story.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 9, 2006)

Exactly. It was a joint operation and everyone involved were important. Don't look to the military to publish who they were either.


----------



## Panzerfaust (Jun 9, 2006)

ah ok....sorry for the stupid question


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Jun 9, 2006)

Some day these guys as veterans may come out and talk about it. 

Who knows really? It's not like shooting down Yamamoto in a "Betty." This was a ground attack kill.


----------



## Henk (Jun 9, 2006)

Never ever will they say when those terrorest is still around. One day when they are old they may come out with it, but I liked to see that video where they bombed that house.


----------



## Erich (Jun 9, 2006)

ah but we know who shot down Yamamoto ...........


----------



## plan_D (Jun 9, 2006)

The United States Army Air Force?


----------



## Henk (Jun 9, 2006)

Yes, but that was a war between two country's, this is against a enemy where you do not know where they always are and capable of. That is the problem with terrorest.


----------



## Maestro (Jun 10, 2006)

I heard a weird theory today...

On the news, a supposed "military expert" came to say that when ground troops arrived, Zarkawi was still alive... and that his body was pretty "intact" for someone who is dead inside a house that was blown up by the Air Force.

Anti-American propaganda ? Reality ? I'm still wondering. 

Anyway, that's one less scumbag.


----------



## Erich (Jun 10, 2006)

yes he was alie and when his name was mentioned he moved his head and it appeared he was trying to look away and fell off the stretcher and as the guys reached for him to get him back on it he was dead ............ good ridance


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 10, 2006)

Erich said:


> ah but we know who shot down Yamamoto ...........



No-one did, Yamamoto survived and lives on as a Formula 1 test driver...


----------



## Henk (Jun 10, 2006)

CC what tipe of browser do you use?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 10, 2006)

AOL...


----------



## Henk (Jun 10, 2006)

Can you download it free on the web?


----------



## Tiger (Jun 10, 2006)

Firefox I think is better.


----------



## Henk (Jun 10, 2006)

Really, well I will get it anyway for my mom maybe she will like it.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 10, 2006)

I wouldnt really recommend AOL...Once youre a member they suck you in and wont let go of you, although I really like them they arent for everyopne, I dont think you can get it free, it comes with the ISP...


----------



## Henk (Jun 10, 2006)

Dam bastards, luckily I decided against it. Lucky me.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 10, 2006)

AOL is the Anti-Christ.... They monitor everywhere u go and constantly attempt at controlling ur life....


----------



## Henk (Jun 10, 2006)

Dam, if I were a hacker I would crash there entire systum, he he he.


----------



## Erich (Jun 10, 2006)

Adler I think you are right ! some old oriental looking guy with multiple skin grafts has been rippin up the pavement in Japan and the SE orient and now wants a bid on the Daytona 500. Funny when he gets in the car he mutters almost silently ........ "wemember Prl-Arbor

hey doesn't Al Gore own AOL. A meaning Al

he does claim to have invented the internet. the guy is running for the Demo ticket come 2008 ............ yes, I sure want to vote this hmmmmmmmm chap in


----------



## Henk (Jun 10, 2006)

The race between him and Bush when it comes to brains is very close to 0. I think that Al Gore tries to win Bush by looking at who is the greattest idiot of them all, but Bush is the one that always comes back with even more stupid things to say and do. He he he, they all are idiot, politicians that is.


----------



## Erich (Jun 10, 2006)

Hendrik you have to understand OUr bran of US politics, had Gore got in instead of Bush what do you think would of happened after 9-11 ? not a bloody thing he owuld of followed the make of Willis footsteps and tried to talk his way out ......... the sap cannot even wipe his own *** without someone being present.

Understand that I do not agree with all of Pres Bush's ideals and when we got started over in the mid-east with Bush Senior and he declared "one world order" I thought I was going to do a triple back flip off the roof ; where was this bozo going to take our servicemen ? Well here we are I believe for a very long duration or till the end of time and I have been waiting for us to get involed for many many years. Who will be next in 2008, can say for almost fact if Hillary gets the ticket and wins our folk will be back which would be great but watch out what happens to the inner-US of A. We will get tagged for a fact and probably more than once. I want a pres who is going to kick their *** off the face of the world so we can get back to peace and poutting our Country in some sort of shape besides getting us all back to work .........ok enough of my rant

I vote Lesofprimus for Pres ! time for the wup-*** can in the mid-east ~ Iran, Syria, Lebanon and our good buddies Saudia Arabia. this is just a start


----------



## Henk (Jun 10, 2006)

Yes, I see what you mean and like I said I think they both are idiots. But Bush has better people working for him and he can think a bit, but he surly knows when to make is name @sshole. Well I just hope you guys get a great presidant for once. I must say that great leaders are not plentyfull now a days and it really sucks that such idiots can think they can run a country.

I agree with what you said Erich and I say that Les would be a great Pres, he wont take any sh*t from anyone.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 10, 2006)

You guys crack me up.... I could never become the thing that I despise..... 

A politician....

Fu*k em all, let Stern sort em out....


----------



## Erich (Jun 10, 2006)

for that you just elected man .......... 

your acceptance speech can be as shsort as you want Les. Politicians, F*** em all. And you know what I can hear the chant 4 more years acomin


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 10, 2006)

lmfao....


----------



## Henk (Jun 10, 2006)

He he he, that is sweet and short and everyone would know that you mean business.


----------



## Aggie08 (Jun 11, 2006)

Back on topic... 

I believe it was F-16C's that did the job. It's what the news said, but I'd trust you folks over them anyday.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 11, 2006)

No you are correct it was F-16's.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 11, 2006)

And heres a clip of the bombing....


----------



## Twitch (Jun 12, 2006)

Active military personnel can't be identified for fear of reprisal of their families. I was in dialogues with both the USAF and Navy Top Gun school award winners in 2001 to have Q A with readers of a web site I worked for. After 9/11 they politely declined both separately answering that they couldn't answer anything about the combat capabilities of their aircraft due to the fact that hostilities had begun.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Jun 13, 2006)

"Careless Talk Cost's Lives"


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 13, 2006)

"Dig for Victory"


----------



## Henk (Jun 13, 2006)

Yup, you never know who is listening in.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 13, 2006)

"I KILLED HIM"


----------



## pbfoot (Jun 13, 2006)

FLYBOYJ said:


> "I KILLED HIM"


 was it a confirmed kill or a probable cuz I had him in my sights for a second


----------



## Erich (Jun 13, 2006)

well not really gents............I knew his personal spiritual advisor and let's just say they both were awakened by the WRATH !


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 20, 2006)

It is a confirmed kill, they have his body and everything and he was alive when they found him.


----------



## Erich (Jun 20, 2006)

yeah he's gone and his replacement is next the MF


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 20, 2006)

To be honest, that kind of leadership is not easily replaced....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 21, 2006)

Agreed but these people are ****ing sheep and will follow anyone even if he leads them off a bridge...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 28, 2006)

This guy killed him!


----------



## Henk (Jun 28, 2006)

Well done Flyboy. He he he.....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 29, 2006)




----------



## evangilder (Jun 30, 2006)

hehe


----------



## v2 (Jul 16, 2006)

Starship Enterprise fights terror (Picard says Fire)


----------

